# dental headlamp battery is dead. alternatives?



## ghostman

First post, but I occasionally lurk around here.

My friend is in dental school. She was required to buy these $300+ Designs for Vision DayLite dental headlamps a year and half ago. I believe it's this one (or something similar within this line):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNIVERSAL-M...n-LED-Daylite-Mini-Loupes-Light-/200933533202

Her battery no longer works and it's passed the 1-year battery warranty. A replacement lithium ion battery costs $85 from the company. 

Is there an alternative to either the battery or entire dental headlamp? She complains it's too heavy anyway. 

I wish there was a complete DIY project for this. I've seen a few attempts at home-made dental headlamps here in the past, but they never seem to have anything to show for it. It's a niche market, but there's a huge mark-up on these lamps. I'm sure there are special color requirements (I believe it usually comes with an amber filter), a tight beam and it has to be able to withstand sterilization (autoclave? not sure), but I'm sure there's an affordable one available somewhere. If you know of any, let me know!


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:
_
In searching, I found this website that may help you a little. It really does not give much info on the battery specs, but it does say Li Ion. 

wwwdotdesignsforvision.com/DentHtml/D-LED/D-Lights.htm
_


----------



## ghostman

RI Chevy said:


> Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:
> _
> In searching, I found this website that may help you a little. It really does not give much info on the battery specs, but it does say Li Ion.
> 
> wwwdotdesignsforvision.com/DentHtml/D-LED/D-Lights.htm
> _



Indeed, they are the makers of that light. They are also the ones charging $125 for a replacement battery. If anyone knows of another brand of dental headlamps with less proprietary components, let me know. It seems better to invest in another light entirely rather than to constantly pay out.

Seems so silly that I can get a great, high-powered flashlight for $5, but put in on a pair of glasses and call it a medical device and it's now costs 100x as much.


----------



## jspeybro

without giving any info on the original battery, it will be difficult for us to help.

if we know which voltage it uses and which size of cell(s), we can probably point you to something.
If you don't know this, perhaps a picture of the actual battery can give already a few hints for us.

Johan


----------



## Labrador72

If I were your friend I'd get a good old Maglite 4D and show it to whoever required her to buy a $300 headlamp: it might help getting her a waiver to such a requirement - lights with batteries that suspiciously die after the warranty expires are not good!


----------



## ghostman

Unfortunately, the battery case gives no useful info - just model numbers and such. The battery pack connects to the actual light unit using a modified micro USB connector (on the light end), which makes me inclined to believe the pack supplies a 5V source. I'd love to take it apart to see what lithium battery is inside (probably just a $10 item available on ebay, I'm sure), but they take the battery pack back to "repair" it for the discounted $125 price.

Here is a picture on ebay of the light and battery.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Designs-for...517?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3251f8a5


----------



## Rimbaldo

I do own one dental headlight. I've already opened my dead battery (batteries) and I built a DIY battery pack, where you can change the batteries externally, in case they wear out. I believe your battery is probably a Li-ion battery pack with a led driver and some more switches, to turn on and vary light intensity, and recharge the internal battery. If your friend's light works the same way of other headlights brands, the battery inside is probably a Li-Ion 7.4V. I'm in the process of building my own headlight, but it's a hobby for me, so it's 6 months since I last touched my lathe.. The trick is the led's light's angle in combination with the lens. And it has to be small and light, and not generate a lot of heat, as it's closer to your forehead... So it's not that easy....


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Rimbaldo said:


> If your friend's light works the same way of other headlights brands, the battery inside is probably a Li-Ion 7.4V.




According to this AFMS.AF.MIL document (Air Force surgeon general?), the LED Portalight by Design for Visions thing has a 7.4v Li-Ion Pack.

This works out to a 2-in-series pack in a Li-Ion world. To get a replacement will require cracking open the battery (Voids your chance to get it "repaired" and inserting a cell that fits, matches voltage, and matches the chemistry so that the existing charging circuit works. Or you can put in your own charging stuff. The LED driver only cares that it gets about the right voltage from the battery. However, there might be laws about modifying things in a medical setting. Are there?


----------



## eryuehao

ghostman said:


> First post, but I occasionally lurk around here.
> 
> My friend is in dental school. She was required to buy these $300+ Designs for Vision DayLite dental headlamps a year and half ago. I believe it's this one (or something similar within this line):
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNIVERSAL-M...n-LED-Daylite-Mini-Loupes-Light-/200933533202
> 
> Her battery no longer works and it's passed the 1-year battery warranty. A replacement lithium ion battery costs $85 from the company.
> 
> Is there an alternative to either the battery or entire dental headlamp? She complains it's too heavy anyway.
> 
> I wish there was a complete DIY project for this. I've seen a few attempts at home-made dental headlamps here in the past, but they never seem to have anything to show for it. It's a niche market, but there's a huge mark-up on these lamps. I'm sure there are special color requirements (I believe it usually comes with an amber filter), a tight beam and it has to be able to withstand sterilization (autoclave? not sure), but I'm sure there's an affordable one available somewhere. If you know of any, let me know!




If your friend want to buy dental equipment,they can buy from here http://www.ajagroupchina.com/


----------

